# ERBIL | Cihan Residential Towers | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Changing and Developing Arbil
Life makes a new start in Cihan City
Cihan City Consist from 1404 apartments which located on 88190 m2 area offers more comfortable, peaceful and joyful life for you. Gratefully to iits areas allocated for social activities when providing quality at higher standards in the apartments at the same time. This City with its deep-rooted history and values constitutes a contemporary and modern appearance of Middle East through important developments in education, culture, trading and economy in recent years.











Cihan City, which is one of the biggest social housing projects in the Middle East, offers everything a family needs under a single roof. Therefore, we build you the space of privileged life in Erbil – the dynamism of Middle East –, which will make you forget your weariness.
The New Face of the City...
As well, Cihan City proposes a new style for you to have an easier and higher quality life that reflects the general appearance of Erbil within Middle East cities and to print a new life identity through these living spaces.











In the apartments, all the comfort and security issues are contemplated, where state-of-art techniques and technologies are employed in project planning and construction.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

why there is Kurdis flag instead of Iraqi...!


----------

